# Incontro Rizzoli - Gattuso in Lega lunedì 8 aprile.



## admin (7 Aprile 2019)

Come riportato da Sky, lunedì 8 aprile si terrà un incontro tra Rizzoli, designatore arbitri per la Serie A, Nicchi ed i club di Serie A. Rizzoli vedrà anche Gattuso, accompagnato forse da Leonardo, e proverà a spiegare la decisione di Fabbri in Juve - Milan ammettendo l'errore del direttore di gara.


----------



## Kaketto (7 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, lunedì 8 aprile si terrà un incontro tra Rizzoli, designatore arbitri per la Serie A, Nicchi ed i club di Serie A. Rizzoli vedrà anche Gattuso, accompagnato forse da Leonardo, e proverà a spiegare la decisione di Fabbri in Juve - Milan ammettendo l'errore del direttore di gara.



"signor nicchi, le chiedo scusa per le parole di Leonardo. Sa' io l'anno prossimo dovro' lavorare. Mica posso parlare male degli arbitri e della Juve. Colpa nostra se ieri abbiamo perso"


----------



## Andris (7 Aprile 2019)

addirittura,se confermato sarebbe un clamoroso precedente.
forse il vento sta cambiando e l'hanno fatta troppo grossa stavolta pur con la tecnologia,vedremo ma ci credo poco.
non vorrei sia solo un'iniziativa spot,di conseguenza mi aspetto che quest'arbitro non sia più tra i professionisti e calvarese non tocchi più la sala var


----------



## Sotiris (7 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, lunedì 8 aprile si terrà un incontro tra Rizzoli, designatore arbitri per la Serie A, Nicchi ed i club di Serie A. Rizzoli vedrà anche Gattuso, accompagnato forse da Leonardo, e proverà a spiegare la decisione di Fabbri in Juve - Milan ammettendo l'errore del direttore di gara.



Ma Gattuso se la gode, cosa vuoi spiegare. Sì lamenterà semmai quando allenerà la Roma.


----------



## Kaketto (7 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> addirittura,se confermato sarebbe un clamoroso precedente.
> forse il vento sta cambiando e l'hanno fatta troppo grossa stavolta,vedremo ma ci credo poco.
> non vorrei sia solo un'iniziativa spot,di conseguenza mi aspetto che quest'arbitro non sia più tra i professionisti e calvarese non tocchi più la sala var



Ma quale vento che cambia. viene fatta passare come incontro Aia milan ma non e' così. Sono incontri che fanno spesso. E ci sono delegazioni di tutte le squadre di serie a.


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Aprile 2019)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> "signor nicchi, le chiedo scusa per le parole di Leonardo. Sa' io l'anno prossimo dovro' lavorare. Mica posso parlare male degli arbitri e della Juve. Colpa nostra se ieri abbiamo perso"



.


----------



## Andris (7 Aprile 2019)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> Ma quale vento che cambia. viene fatta passare come incontro Aia milan ma non e' così. Sono incontri che fanno spesso. E ci sono delegazioni di tutte le squadre di serie a.



ogni lunedì dopo la partita fanno incontri faccia a faccia con chi è stato danneggiato ammettendo l'errore al var?
non lo sapevo sinceramente,di solito si nega anche dinanzi all'evidenza e guai a far parlare gli arbitri.


----------



## admin (7 Aprile 2019)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> "signor nicchi, le chiedo scusa per le parole di Leonardo. Sa' io l'anno prossimo dovro' lavorare. Mica posso parlare male degli arbitri e della Juve. Colpa nostra se ieri abbiamo perso"



.

Aggiungo:"E mi raccomando, non dia retta nemmeno a quegli scemi dei tifosi del Milan".


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (7 Aprile 2019)

Comincino a non fare arbitrare più Fabbri per tutta la stagione.

Ed il prossimo anno serie B... e solo le partite di minor importanza...

Ok che siamo in Italia, ma chi sbaglia così clamorosamente DEVE PAGARE! Sennò passa il messaggio che con la rube possono fare quello che vogliono e - male che vada - rimangono imperterriti al loro posto...


----------



## Kaketto (7 Aprile 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Comincino a non fare arbitrare più Fabbri per tutta la stagione.
> 
> Ed il prossimo anno serie B... e solo le partite di minor importanza...
> 
> Ok che siamo in Italia, ma chi sbaglia così clamorosamente DEVE PAGARE! Sennò passa il messaggio che con la rube possono fare quello che vogliono e - male che vada - rimangono imperterriti al loro posto...



Tanto poi ti mandano orsato e Mazzoleni. Che cambia?


----------



## Andris (7 Aprile 2019)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> Tanto poi ti mandano orsato e Mazzoleni. Che cambia?



perchè pensi che orsato non avrebbe dato il rigore vedendo al var?
solo un incompetente inesperto o venduto può non fischiare rigore là
orsato ha arbitrato tante gare importanti,non butta la carriera


----------



## kipstar (7 Aprile 2019)

possono anche riconoscere l'errore. ma che cambia ? 
ormai.....

sarebbe bello capire la motivazione della decisione presa davanti alla var.......


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> perchè pensi che orsato non avrebbe dato il rigore vedendo al var?
> solo un incompetente inesperto o venduto può non fischiare rigore là
> orsato ha arbitrato tante gare importanti,non butta la carriera



E' un venduto, quello che è successo ieri trascende l'incompetenza.
Anche un incompetente con il Var avrebbe dato il rigore.


----------



## Pampu7 (7 Aprile 2019)

"tranquillo rizzoli, romagnoli non si deve lamentare ma menare come fa quel campione di mandzukic che io stimo"


----------



## Raryof (7 Aprile 2019)

Ormai è troppo tardi.
Hanno sottovalutato il Milan, questi hanno mandato 'sto arbitro per arbitrare una Juve in ciabatte, non fanno caso a noi che ci giochiamo la Champions dopo tutti i torti subiti nelle ultime partite e soprattutto a Roma, è normale che l'ambiente vada in tilt totale, non so se voluto o meno ma ciò che si subisce in campo si subisce pure in settimana.
Ora contro la Lazio ci sarà da ridere ma ormai è andata, non raccogli più niente ora, NOI per avere un rigore tipo il mani di ieri dobbiamo passare 4 mesi di 0 assoluto e di 0 rigori, ora dopo quanto successo ieri contro la Lazio le decisioni dubbie diventeranno scontate e quindi quel mani lì ti varrà il rigore, per aver un trattamento imparziale bisogna arrivare a partite come quella di ieri e ad un match chiave per noi da giocare con la pressione addosso
Ma ripeto, è tardi ormai, non puoi aspettare aprile per far capire a tutti che ci stanno prendendo per il culo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Aprile 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ormai è troppo tardi.
> Hanno sottovalutato il Milan, questi hanno mandato 'sto arbitro per arbitrare una Juve in ciabatte, non fanno caso a noi che ci giochiamo la Champions dopo tutti i torti subiti nelle ultime partite e soprattutto a Roma, è normale che l'ambiente vada in tilt totale, non so se voluto o meno ma ciò che si subisce in campo si subisce pure in settimana.
> Ora contro la Lazio ci sarà da ridere ma ormai è andata, non raccogli più niente ora, NOI per avere un rigore tipo il mani di ieri dobbiamo passare 4 mesi di 0 assoluto e di 0 rigori, ora dopo quanto successo ieri contro la Lazio le decisioni dubbie diventeranno scontate e quindi quel mani lì ti varrà il rigore, per aver un trattamento imparziale bisogna arrivare a partite come quella di ieri e ad un match chiave per noi da giocare con la pressione addosso
> Ma ripeto, è tardi ormai, non puoi aspettare aprile per far capire a tutti che ci stanno prendendo per il culo.



Ma infatti è colpa nostra che abbiamo aspettato il 7 Aprile per farci sentire, dovevamo già farci sentire mesi fa dopo le ladrate assurde che abbiamo ricevuto in questa stagione.
Purtroppo avere un allenatore del genere che fa dichiarazioni sconcertanti sugli arbitraggi a sfavore conta molto secondo me, sembra quasi che a Gattuso non freghi assolutamente nulla se ogni settimana ci rubano le partite in maniera così sfacciata.
Mancano solo 7 partite, non vedo l'ora vada via, è l'allenatore che più odio da quando seguo il Milan.


----------



## Andris (7 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> E' un venduto, quello che è successo ieri trascende l'incompetenza.
> Anche un incompetente con il Var avrebbe dato il rigore.



può essere uno inesperto che alla prima gara che conta nella vita (a 36 anni,ci sarà un motivo...) ha pensato "se fischiassi rigore contro qui non andrei più a nessuna gara importante fino a fine carriera",nel mentre l'eunuco calvarese più esperto si è ben guardato da farlo ragionare e si è compiuto il danno.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (7 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, lunedì 8 aprile si terrà un incontro tra Rizzoli, designatore arbitri per la Serie A, Nicchi ed i club di Serie A. Rizzoli vedrà anche Gattuso, accompagnato forse da Leonardo, e proverà a spiegare la decisione di Fabbri in Juve - Milan ammettendo l'errore del direttore di gara.



Per me deve andarci leonardo altro che gattuso , visto che quest'ultimo non osa dire mai nulla sugli arbitri e non solo.


----------



## Igniorante (7 Aprile 2019)

Leo (perché tanto in Gattuso ormai ho fiducia ZERO) deve battere i pugni sul tavolo e dirgli "se per tutti i vostri errori non andiamo in Champions, vi riduciamo in mutande".


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> può essere uno inesperto che alla prima gara che conta nella vita (a 36 anni,ci sarà un motivo...) ha pensato "se fischiassi rigore contro qui non andrei più a nessuna gara importante fino a fine carriera",nel mentre l'eunuco calvarese più esperto si è ben guardato da farlo ragionare e si è compiuto il danno.



Ha 36 anni? Dalla faccia sembrava un cinquantenne 
E comunque è lo stesso un venduto stando al tuo ragionamento, ha pensato alla sua carriera invece di fare il suo lavoro in maniera corretta per ricevere dei favori in cambio.


----------



## Igniorante (7 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Per me deve andarci leonardo altro che gattuso , visto che quest'ultimo non osa dire mai nulla sugli arbitri e non solo.



Eheheh chissà perché chiedono di Gattuso. 
Anche a logica, un allenatore non rappresenta MAI la società durante incontri del genere, di solito se ne occupano i dirigenti.
Meditate gente, meditate...


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> addirittura,se confermato sarebbe un clamoroso precedente.
> forse il vento sta cambiando e l'hanno fatta troppo grossa stavolta pur con la tecnologia,vedremo ma ci credo poco.
> non vorrei sia solo un'iniziativa spot,di conseguenza mi aspetto che quest'arbitro non sia più tra i professionisti e calvarese non tocchi più la sala var



lascia stare, tutta fuffa. alla prossima bissano, anzi ti dirò di più... lascia passare la partita con la lazio e poi tornano alla carica.

4o posto alla roma


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Aprile 2019)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> "signor nicchi, le chiedo scusa per le parole di Leonardo. Sa' io l'anno prossimo dovro' lavorare. Mica posso parlare male degli arbitri e della Juve. Colpa nostra se ieri abbiamo perso"



bravo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti è colpa nostra che abbiamo aspettato il 7 Aprile per farci sentire, dovevamo già farci sentire mesi fa dopo le ladrate assurde che abbiamo ricevuto in questa stagione.
> Purtroppo avere un allenatore del genere che fa dichiarazioni sconcertanti sugli arbitraggi a sfavore conta molto secondo me, sembra quasi che a Gattuso non freghi assolutamente nulla se ogni settimana ci rubano le partite in maniera così sfacciata.
> Mancano solo 7 partite, non vedo l'ora vada via, è l'allenatore che più odio da quando seguo il Milan.



l'anno prossimo gattuso vuole allenare in CL.

quindi tifa roma


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Aprile 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Comincino a non fare arbitrare più Fabbri per tutta la stagione.
> 
> Ed il prossimo anno serie B... e solo le partite di minor importanza...
> 
> Ok che siamo in Italia, ma chi sbaglia così clamorosamente DEVE PAGARE! Sennò passa il messaggio che con la rube possono fare quello che vogliono e - male che vada - rimangono imperterriti al loro posto...



ma che scrivi.. gli daranno un premio 
come Orsato con Inter 
viaggio in Qatar con compenso molto cospicuo 
e gli altri gli fanno arbitrale eventi internazionali 
(Europei,Mondiale e Champions)
il sistema rubentus è questo 

p.s. Nicchi lo voglio vedere in galera insieme a Rizzoli 
ci sono dentro fino al collo.. ci scommetto gli zebedei


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> perchè pensi che orsato non avrebbe dato il rigore vedendo al var?
> solo un incompetente inesperto o venduto può non fischiare rigore là
> orsato ha arbitrato tante gare importanti,*non butta la carriera*



come? haha un anno fa ha ricevuto minacce di morte 
dopo Inter Juve (giustamente direi come rabbia sul momento)

non buttano niente.. questi vengono premiati non puniti
viaggio in Qatar con compenso ingente e mandato al Mondiale al VAR 


punito.. si si


----------



## ispanicojon7 (7 Aprile 2019)

Magari fosse possible chiedere i danni a fabbri ,calvarese e rizzoli...,


----------



## Raryof (7 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti è colpa nostra che abbiamo aspettato il 7 Aprile per farci sentire, dovevamo già farci sentire mesi fa dopo le ladrate assurde che abbiamo ricevuto in questa stagione.
> Purtroppo avere un allenatore del genere che fa dichiarazioni sconcertanti sugli arbitraggi a sfavore conta molto secondo me, sembra quasi che a Gattuso non freghi assolutamente nulla se ogni settimana ci rubano le partite in maniera così sfacciata.
> Mancano solo 7 partite, non vedo l'ora vada via, è l'allenatore che più odio da quando seguo il Milan.



Non dirlo a me, è da marzo 2018 che ho ben inquadrato 'sto fake allenatore e da allora non ho cambiato idea di una virgola.
Purtroppo Gattuso sa come far muro, sa come si sta lì dentro, sa che deve fare così, sa come passare per vittima (lui e non lui nel senso di allenatore del Milan) verso i giornalisti che scriveranno sempre belle parole, da quel punto di vista nulla da dire, infatti è ancora lì, dal punto di vista manageriale lasciamo perdere, è praticamente l'opposto dell'allenatore moderno, quello che vuole avere un certo aplomb pur non parlando italiano, il che fa abbastanza ridere, non gli rimangono che le strette di mano ai giornalisti e le dichiarazione al veleno sul carattere della squadra o che altro, tutto ciò che ai giornalisiti piace tanto quando si andranno a tirare le somme.
Ah e voglio ridere nel caso avesse un chissà che tipo di accordo sottobanco con la Roma.. con lui che va alla Roma quarta e noi settimi per colpa sua.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Aprile 2019)

Ci mancava Gattuso sabotatore


----------



## Zenos (7 Aprile 2019)

Che gran pagliacciata. Solo una nuova calciopoli potrà fermare tutto questo,altro che scuse.


----------



## Boomer (7 Aprile 2019)

Una bella grigliata , due legnate sui denti , un tocco di veleno , tocchiamo con mano la qualità della juve e via.

DIMETTITI


----------



## Mr. Canà (7 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, lunedì 8 aprile si terrà un incontro tra Rizzoli, designatore arbitri per la Serie A, Nicchi ed i club di Serie A. Rizzoli vedrà anche Gattuso, accompagnato forse da Leonardo, e proverà a spiegare la decisione di Fabbri in Juve - Milan ammettendo l'errore del direttore di gara.



Non dovrebbero nemmeno presentarsi e mandare invece una testa di cavallo. Sembra sia l'unico modo di comunicare che la nostra classe arbitrale riesce a comprendere.


----------



## Devil man (7 Aprile 2019)

Altro che parlare devono andare lì a far volare le sedie *****


----------



## Andris (7 Aprile 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> come? haha un anno fa ha ricevuto minacce di morte
> dopo Inter Juve (giustamente direi come rabbia sul momento)
> 
> non buttano niente.. questi vengono premiati non puniti
> ...



orsato non è stato più designato la scorsa stagione dopo inter-juve in serie a,quindi rizzoli l'ha punito,poi non è che potessero eliminarlo dal livello internazionale anche perchè il var si sapeva usare quasi solo in Italia.
comunque questo episodio è molto più grave dell'espulsione mancata a pjanic.
l'inter ha perso quella gara come dei polli,quel goal fatto da higuain è inaccettabile per una difesa.
un arbitro esperto l'avrebbe dato ieri,ne sono convinto che si chiami orsato o rocchi o damato o come vuoi tu


----------



## Zenos (7 Aprile 2019)

Servirebbe un incontro Lega Rizzoli piuttosto. Senza i mafiosi ovviamente.


----------

